# Palmer Honeycomb Question



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you please tell me what the differences are between the Palmer X Honeycomb and the regular Palmer Honeycomb? Also, can you please tell me what year the board in the attached image was produced. I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

One's shitty and the other is also shitty.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The difference is the type of bees used to produce the honeycomb. African Killer vs European Domestic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

*Thanks Jackass*

Does anyone that isn't a douche bag have a real answer for my question?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

First off, those guys are douches. Palmer makes great boards. I have an 07/08 Honeycomb 4. That board doesn't look like any of the honeycombs I've seen, but then again, Palmer's been making them since 97. And as far as regular vs. x honeycomb, never heard of that.
The honeycomb is made of Nomex, made by DuPont, it's aramid (similar to Kevlar). Very stiff, very light. Nomex is usually used in high temp applications, like race car driver suits. Nomex, like Kevlar, is also very strong and can take a lot of compressions. The core is mainly air. There are actually wood stringers in the middle to add pop, Bubinga I think, an exotic wood from Africa. The honeycomb is 99% air, but the core itself is something like 90% air (because of the wood). Nomex honeycomb is synthetic and won't break down as quickly as wood, and won't corrode like Aluminum. Aluminum also dents easier but is encapsulated so there shouldn't be any concern with corrosion.
Honeycomb itself, is just a pattern of structure made of hexagonal cells, like a bees nest. This structure is great and used quite often in the aerospace industry (I used to work on fighters for the Air Force.) Honeycomb is strong, resilient, and its pattern transfers forces or energy throughout the board. Honeycomb is great against impact along its edges, but suffers more from impacts of compression. Meaning, if you run into something like a tree, it should hold up well. But if you drop something heavy onto it, not to much.
Elan, Nidecker, Burton, and Palmer use honeycomb in top end super light boards because its a great structure.
The board in the pic isn't any of the Honeycomb IIIs or IVs, IV (4) being the current revision. So, if it is a Honeycomb, it must be old. The douches need to read a book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Or, you could ask Palmer themselves. Email [email protected] They're good about getting back to you quickly. I emailed them once, they responded in a few days. You can post more questions about the Honeycomb as I ride one. It's a great board. The Honeycomb line of boards have won several awards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My god that picture is a blast from the past. The X is the stiffer version designed more for BX. Those boards especially the ones from that time period were fucking ass.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

holy fucking threadbump


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I invoke...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

If you think the older boards were shit, what do you think of them now? Love or hate it? I like mine, but its an 08.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Palmer is Heads bastard child and they're crap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

So is Palmer owned by Head now? Why do you think they're crap, bad experience? Mine carves well, super light. No problems with the board so far, even ran across blacktop and held up well. Base resurface, good to go. Not the best in powder but its not a powder board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Because they're piles of shit with cardboard cores, weak construction, and never did anything special. They're a classic example of a name selling a product. More power to you that you think your board is special. Haven't met a person yet that bought a board and didn't have great things to say about it, probably because they don't want to admit they bought a piece of shit.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

willmetallica said:


> First off, those guys are douches...lots of talking out the ass...The douches need to read a book.


The biggest Dbag, in this blast from the past, needs to lighten up, cultivate a sense of humor and stop riding a shitty board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy sh*t, catching a lot of crap. Never said it was special, just said it worked fine, never had a problem. Don't have the resources to ride every board out there. If you have better opinions for a freeride board, I'll listen. And I have a sense of humor, I call my best friend douchebag. I will admit the board is overpriced.
And alot of people call that honeycomb cardboard, sure it's thin, but it's more than that. Just trying to explain to the guy what it was. Please stop throwing sh*t at me, or do. It's just a f**king forum.
P.S. How many * should I add so I don't get kicked out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

OH yeah, looking for a new freeride or all mountain board. Is the Supermodel X any good, or am I going to be called a Burton brand name following douche?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

You probably will catch some crap asking about the B brand. IMO not bad boards (not my favorites either) but overpriced when you compare them to other brands. 

Can you make it to a demo day this season? It seems short sighted to be only interested in the supermodel x, given that the last two seasons have introduced (recycled?) more shapes and technologies then the previous 5 or 10 years.

Bottom line is... tons of good product out there, try and find what works best for you. Who knows, it might even be the supermodel x, but you won't know for sure unless you try some other rides.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Thought so, not trying to be short sided or after the highest price though. Also thought about Never Summer SL-R, Bataleon Jam, wish I had the money for a Prior AMF. Not sure yet if I want strictly a freeride or all mountain. Even thought about a Skate Banana, but it looks like it might be too freestyle. Also don't know about the whole rocker thing yet, I like to bomb the runs, need stability.

Big thing I don't like about my Palmer Honeycomb is the half-cap, wish it was a full sidewall construction.


----------

